# Looking for a promising pony foal/yearling - help!



## pinkiepie (27 October 2017)

Hi,

I have posted before about looking for a promising young pony to make 14.2hh but I am still really struggling. I've only ever had dealings with private sellers by responding to adverts online but have been looking at studs mostly. I've looked at Godric Stud which have some fab ponies but I think they are out of my budget. I've also looked at Willoway Stud - I have a little New Forest pony now who is wonderful but only about 13hh so quite like the idea of adding another NF to the pack. I've had a foal from Machno Stud before too. Having not had much experience with studs - how do they usually sell their youngstock? A lot I've seen seem to sell as soon as they are born, what is the best way of going about buying one? I'd like something ideally between 1 - 2 yrs old or a little older as would like something unbacked to bring on. Trying to find full up, quality ponies, I'm struggling with so if anyone could point me in the right direction of anywhere else that may be suitable please let me know! About a £2k budget... is this too low for a pony with potential?

Thank you,
Lauren


----------



## sallyf (27 October 2017)

These are friends of mine and breed some super NF and NF cross ponies
https://www.facebook.com/havenstreetstud/


----------



## DabDab (27 October 2017)

Are you specifically looking for a NF, or would you look at other natives? Are you looking for a future show pony? Leisure riding? Competitive jump or dressage?


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (27 October 2017)

I'll PM you with details of NF stud/bloodlines to look at later.


----------

